

Geographic variation in the prevalence of ADHD (Circadian and sleep aspects) - jobstijl
http://www1.adhd-congress.org/guest/IDfdb81a32950f48/AbstractView?ABSID=8411

======
jobstijl
Here is more information: [http://www.brainclinics.com/association-adhd-
intensity-sunli...](http://www.brainclinics.com/association-adhd-intensity-
sunlight-adhd-prevention)

 _A study published today in Biological Psychiatry sheds new light on the
increasing rates (prevalence) of attention-deficit /hyperactivity disorder,
known as ADHD. Children with ADHD have problems with inattention,
distractibility, disorganization, impulsiveness, and overactivity. This study
found that “sunny” regions with high solar intensity, such as the US states of
California, Arizona, and Colorado, and countries like Spain and Mexico have
lower prevalence of ADHD. An apparent protective effect of sunlight accounted
for 34-57% of the variance in ADHD prevalence. The authors speculate that this
may be related to sunlight’s effects on preventing circadian rhythm
(“biological clock”) disturbances. These results suggest ways to prevent or
treat ADHD for a substantial sub-group of patients._

